# [(sort of) solved]  DVD drive lost after installation

## rainer

Probably, I'm missing something very simple and obvious, but I have been googling and searching this forum and did not find a solution:

I have a nice new laptop where I have just installed Gentoo, and everything is fine so far except:

The DVD drive, that was happily booting the 2007.0 minimal CD, is simply not available after installation. The hard disk and its partitions show up as sda1 etc., but there is no way (for me...) to find the DVD drive.  I tried /dev/hdd (what, if I remember correctly, was what the install CD said), I tried /dev/sr0 (what the Sabayon Live DVD says), I looked in /dev - nothing!

The BIOS recognizes it as IDE1 slave (/dev/sda is on IDE0 master, obviously).

Did I miss something compiling my kernel (2.6.20-r :Cool: ? But, strange enough, Sabayon which I have installed in another partition, also doesn't see the drive.

Sorry for this somewhat sketchy posting; I'm just clueless (and this is not my first Gentoo install!), and I'll be more than happy to take some flaming if I can get help how to find the DVD drive!

Thanks,

RainerLast edited by rainer on Sun Aug 26, 2007 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

Please show us your lspci - Its probably a missing kernel option

----------

## rainer

NeddySeagoon,

Thanks for looking at my strange problem!

Here the complete lspci output:

```

rainer admin # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GHM (ICH7-M DH) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0297 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

06:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

06:07.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

06:07.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

06:07.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

06:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

```

And here some lines from dmesg that I don't understand but that may bring some hints:

```

rainer admin # dmesg | grep ide -A 30

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac7

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18B8 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x177

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM160JI  AD10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

```

Thanks in advance,

Rainer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

I suspected it was an Intel ICH7 chip set. They have some shared registers between the IDE and SATA interfaces and need a novel kernel setup. Under 

```
Device Drivers  --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  
```

chose only

```
<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 
```

I'll explain why in a minute.

Under 

```
SCSI device support  --->
```

 choose 

```
[*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support 

<*> SCSI disk support 

<*> SCSI CDROM support

<*> SCSI generic support 
```

 Under 

```
Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

 choose 

```
<*> ATA device support 

<*> AHCI SATA support 

<*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support
```

This set of options turns on the hidden symbol SATA_INTEL_COMBINED as you can see from the debug below.

```
SATA_INTEL_COMBINED

type: boolean

default: y

    dep: ATA && IDE=y && !BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA && (SATA_AHCI || ATA_PIIX)
```

which is what the ICH7 needs for proper operation of both IDE and SATA.

Your CDROM drive should appear as a SCSI or SCSI generic device /dev/sr0 or /dev/sg0 (or something like that)

I have a feeling that you may also need a kernel param in grub.conf but I don't know what

----------

## rainer

Thanks - compiling the new kernel while writing this...

I did not find

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support
> 
> 

 

but there were two options that had a bit of both (no ESB though) which I usedd ;, and I checked whether 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SATA_INTEL_COMBINED 
> 
> 

 

was set to "y" after the changes - it was.

sr0 is what Sabayon shows (when using the LiveDVD - installed -> same problem!).

Will be back soon with the outcome!

Tks,

Rainer

----------

## rainer

Unfortunately no change - the DVD remains invisible.

What kind of info / log / output would help?

Thanks,

Rainer

----------

## rainer

I found this in the gentoo-wiki but not sure

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support    ICH5R, ICH6R, ICH7R* (*add irqpoll to kernel line in the bootloader.)

 

[/quote]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

In the dim and distant past, we used to use

```
hdd=ide-scsi
```

on the kernel line to stop the IDE subsystem grabbing the IDE CDROM, so it appeared as a SCSI generic device. This was only needed for burning. 

You can also try "hdd=cdrom" (but not at the same time). 

There is some useful reading in /usr/src/linux/Documentation particularly ./ide.txt ./kernel-params.txt and ./devices.txt

----------

## rainer

Thanks a lot but unfortunately still no progress. I read (or better, had a serious look at...) the reading material you gave me but while I understand bits and pieces, I could get the bigger picture yet. I tried the various kernel commands but no effect.  :Sad: 

I try to find out why the 2007.0 Minimal CD does the trick. Here some snippets from dmesg:

```

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

. . . .

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: TEAC DV-W28EC, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdd: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

. . .

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac6

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

ata: conflict with ide1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 14

ata2: DUMMY

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM160JI  AD10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

```

And just to verify the device name:

```

livecd ~ # mount | grep hdd

/dev/hdd on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

```

Here are the modules in use:

```

livecd ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  184992  14

pcmcia                 21592  0

firmware_class          5120  1 pcmcia

yenta_socket           16396  1

rsrc_nonstatic          6336  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            21092  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

sg                     20840  0

r8169                  17288  0

rtc                     7552  0

tg3                    87364  0

e1000                  90944  0

nfs                    87224  0

lockd                  43760  1 nfs

sunrpc                106632  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   128912  0

dm_mirror              12224  0

dm_mod                 32848  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4996  0

sata_mv                12296  0

ata_piix                8456  0

ahci                   11268  0

sata_qstor              5188  0

sata_vsc                4100  0

sata_uli                3076  0

sata_sis                3652  0

sata_sx4                8388  0

sata_nv                 5060  0

sata_via                4740  0

sata_svw                3844  0

sata_sil24              8580  0

sata_sil                5704  0

sata_promise            6852  0

libata                 61472  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16452  0

ohci1394               24008  0

ieee1394               56440  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8576  0

usbhid                 29728  0

ohci_hcd               13892  0

uhci_hcd               16080  0

usb_storage            59648  0

ehci_hcd               20744  0

usbcore                84648  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Unfortunately, this doesn't mean too much to me. If somebody could discover the process and kernel options that mek the Minimal CD work with my DVD drive, that would be of enormous help   :Very Happy:  .

Thanks a lot,

Rainer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2 
```

is the IDE CDROM driver.

Its ben turned off just now as it cannot be made to work with DMA if you have an ICH7 chipset and you want to use the SATA ports provided by the the ICH7 too.

Missing DMA won't matter for a Gentoo install, but its fairly essential for playing DVDs.

Oh - lets cheat. I bookmarked this post under the name Fix ICH7.  Sorry for trying to reinvent the wheel. Sorry for taking so long to find it.

----------

## rainer

NeddySeagoon,

Thanks very much and I have learned a lot in the meantime - unfortunately without getting the drive to work.

I had started from the scratch and have the most recent 2.6.21-r2 kernel now, which was a bit different in its configuration. Here some snippets that I believe cover the important sections:

```

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

- -

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_SATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

(...all the others below not set...)

```

Here again the relevant (?) sections from the dmesg. I see some progress but not sure:

```

Command line: root=/dev/sda4 libata.atapi_enabled=1

...

libata version 2.20 loaded.

...

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.10ac1

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000101f0 ctl 0x00000000000103f6 bmdma 0x00000000000118b0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x00000000000118b8 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HM160JI, AD100-16, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x0000000000010177

```

And last not least something from hwinfo:

```

26: PCI 1f.2: 0101 IDE interface

  [Created at pci.288]

  Unique ID: w7Y8.aVW174YASs7

  SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2

  SysFS BusID: 0000:00:1f.2

  Hardware Class: storage

  Model: "CLEVO/KAPOK 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE"

  Vendor: pci 0x8086 "Intel Corporation"

  Device: pci 0x27c4 "82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE"

  SubVendor: pci 0x1558 "CLEVO/KAPOK Computer"

  SubDevice: pci 0x0571

  Revision: 0x02

  Driver: "ata_piix"

  I/O Ports: 0x1f0-0x1f7 (rw)

  I/O Port: 0x3f6 (rw)

  I/O Ports: 0x170-0x177 (rw)

  I/O Port: 0x376 (rw)

  I/O Ports: 0x18b0-0x18bf (rw)

  IRQ: 19 (no events)

  Module Alias: "pci:v00008086d000027C4sv00001558sd00000571bc01sc01i80"

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

...

37: IDE 00.0: 10600 Disk

  [Created at block.221]

  Unique ID: mE25.y4YYuXcqvv9

  Parent ID: w7Y8.aVW174YASs7

  SysFS ID: /block/sda

  SysFS BusID: 0:0:0:0

  SysFS Device Link: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0

  Hardware Class: disk

  Model: "SAMSUNG HM160JI"

  Vendor: "SAMSUNG"

  Device: "HM160JI"

  Revision: "AD10"

  Serial ID: "S0KXJ15P112347"

  Driver: "ata_piix", "sd"

  Device File: /dev/sda

  Device Files: /dev/sda, /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_SAMSUNG_HM160JIS0KXJ15P112347, /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0

  Device Number: block 8:0-8:15

  BIOS id: 0x80

  Geometry (Logical): CHS 19457/255/63

  Size: 312581808 sectors a 512 bytes

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

  Attached to: #26 (IDE interface)

```

I'm clueless. I think I've done everything according to the advice but the stupid thing just refuses to show up!

Would be emmensely grateful for more ideas!

Thanks,

Rainer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

With

```
# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

# CONFIG_IDE is not set 
```

you will not have 

```
SATA_INTEL_COMBINED

type: boolean

default: y

    dep: ATA && IDE=y && !BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA && (SATA_AHCI || ATA_PIIX)
```

on, which is what provides your IDE interface now.

----------

## rainer

NeddySeagoon,

You are right and I was wondering, but disabling CONFIG_IDE is what the link "Fix ICH7" said.

But anyway, about seventeen kernels later I sort of come to the copnclusion that the key is in the line

```

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x0000000000010177

```

During boot, libata tries to establish a connection to the drives

```

libata version 2.20 loaded.

...

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.10ac1

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000101f0 ctl 0x00000000000103f6 bmdma 0x00000000000118b0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x00000000000118b8 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HM160JI, AD100-16, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x0000000000010177

```

The connection seems established (sorry if I'm using the wrong words - not a guru - but I hope you know what I mean..):

```

rainer ~ # cat /proc/interrupts | grep libata

 14:        994          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata

 15:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata

```

but the "abnormal status" seems to stop any further communication with the device.

I have googled for the error code and found quite a few hits, but they are in a lingo that I can't follow - seems to be a kernel programmer insider talk.

Is it a dead end, or can I still try some other ways?

Thanks,

Rainer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

Post the links you found please.

----------

## rainer

Here we go:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/3/3/96

That is a very interesting one, with real comments from Linus (wow) but not sure whether it relates to my problem.

http://www.nabble.com/Can-not-boot--2.6.20-15.25-tf3575296.html

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.kernel.general/860/focus=864

There is more but a lot of duplication and some that quite obviously (to me, at least) talk about different stuff.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

This wiki page may help. Its for a 2.6.14 or 2.6.16 kernel but its still relavent.

This thread in the French forum also offers some help. Luckily for me, its almost all in Englisg.

----------

## rainer

Dear NeddySeagoon,

I'm afraid this is dead end.

I have looked at the two links you gave me, and followed the links that took off from these posts.

I have compiled dozens of different kernels with all kind of options en- or disabled.

I have been using all kinds of kernel commands, alone and mixed.

OK, although I tried to do it systematically, I may have missed some combinations, but altogether I think I have been doing everything that was suggested and successful in other cases. However, for me, without fail and without any variation, these lines in dmesg did not change one bit (except the dernel commans, obviously):

```

rainer / # dmesg | grep -i ata

Command line: root=/dev/sda4 libata.atapi_enabled=1 hdx=ide-scsi

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe80000 - 000000007fe8b000 (ACPI data)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE865B8, 064F (r1 SataRe  SataPri     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE85F1C, 069C (r1 SataRe  SataSec     1000 INTL 20050624)

PERCPU: Allocating 33216 bytes of per cpu data

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 libata.atapi_enabled=1 hdx=ide-scsi

libata version 2.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.10ac1

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000101f0 ctl 0x00000000000103f6 bmdma 0x00000000000118b0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x00000000000118b8 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HM160JI, AD100-16, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x0000000000010177

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM160JI  AD10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

Here, just in case, the IDE / ATA / SCSI settings from .config:

```

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# none set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# nothing else set

```

Shall we stop right here and wait for the future to bring remedy?

In order to use the drive at least to some extent, I would like to find out how the settings of the Minimal CD work. Probably better to open a separate thread...

Or do you still have some ideas?

Thanks a lot anyway,

Rainer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

To use the settings from the minimal CD, boot it and make a copy of its /proc/config.gz file.

Thats a gzipped version of its kernel config. 

Get a nice clean kernel tree, of the same version as the liveCD kernel  and use the file (decompressed) as its .config.

Run make oldconfig, which should not ask any questions. Now you have the same kernel as the liveCD. 

Before you build it, change the modules you need to boot from modules to build in. Do not make any other changes

This will get you the same kernel as the liveCD but it will not need an initrd.

Using this kernel, you should be able to reproduce liveCD behaviour in your system.

Do you get DMA on your optical drive ?

Next, optimise the kernel settings to your taste (don't change kernel versions) HDD and optical drive still OK?

If so, migrate to a later kernel and retest.

I'm out of ideas otherwise.

----------

## rainer

OK, thanks.

I will try to work from the low end (the minimal CD settings) gradually up, over time, may take a week or two. If I discover something interesting, I will post it here.

I don't need the DVD desparately, so that's OK, and I have a running Sabayon installation on another partition, so being rpoductive is alos no issue. I have learned a lot so far and look forward to get even more into the details.

Thanks again for your help so far!

Rgds,

Rainer

----------

## anroy

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> rainer,
> 
> I suspected it was an Intel ICH7 chip set. They have some shared registers between the IDE and SATA interfaces and need a novel kernel setup. Under 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What is the file being edited in this case?  (location and file name)

Also, does anyone know if any documentation is available, describing all the keys and their meanings.

Thanks.

----------

## rainer

Not sure if I understand.

You want to see the complete output of dmesg and .config with options set like above?

Please tell me - willhappily do!

Rgds,

Rainer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

anroy,

The file is /usr/src/linux/.config but its not being edited directly - and it must not be.

Its being changed using 

```
make menuconfig
```

my post, which you quoted, contains screenshots of the settings within make menuconfig.

Most settings in make menuconfig have context sensitive help. Choose the help option. 

There is a lot of useful documentaion in /usr/src/linux/Documentation too.

----------

## anroy

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> anroy,
> 
> The file is /usr/src/linux/.config but its not being edited directly - and it must not be.
> 
> Its being changed using 
> ...

 

So it is an interactive program then.  Cool, will have a look.

By the way, I have these documentation folders:

/usr/src/linux/Documentation

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/Documentation

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9/Documentation

The first is the most appropriate?

----------

## anroy

Wait a minute... I just discovered that 

/usr/src/linux is a link to /usr/src/linux-2.6.9

Whoa, that really confused and surprised me, because after I navigated into /usr/src/linux, that was also the path in the address bar!

This is different from Windows, where if you click on a folder shortcut the address bar will display the real name of the folder, not the shortcut name.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

anroy,

This 'trick' is used to give the kernel a fixed name, no matter what version it is.

It allows other programs that need to find the kernel sources to look for /usr/src/linux and find the kernel.

You should use the ./Documentation folder in the kernel tree of interest, it may have changed for other kernel versions.

Linux is not like Windows, and a symbolic link is not like a Windows shortcut.

A symlink is an alternative name for the file/dir its linked to.

Be warned that the vfat filesystem does not support symlinks, which can cause strange breakages when you try to use them there.

----------

## rainer

NeddySeagoon wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To use the settings from the minimal CD, boot it and make a copy of its /proc/config.gz file. 
> 
>  Thats a gzipped version of its kernel config. 
> ...

 

Unfortunately, even this doesn't bring me closer to a solution.

I copied and extracted the config.gz of the liveCD, downloaded a nice & clean 2.6.19-r5 kernel source, copied the extracted config into the /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 directory, ran make oldconfig and then, without further editing, make && make modules_install. Booting gave me a kernel panic. I searched the forum and found that I needed to change 

```

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=m          (change to y)

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m     (change to y)

```

and leave everything else alone (sure using make menuconfig...).

After re-compiling, the same error as always:

```

rainer ~ # dmesg | grep -i ata

...

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac6

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18B8 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x177                                                      <------------------

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM160JI  AD10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

So even trying to emulate the liveCD doesn't work.

I have searched the forum up and down and found quite a few similar problems - but not exactly the same, and no solution anyway. Probably I have made a mistake somewhere - but where?

Any more ideas? How come even the liveCD kernel is not working if not booted from the CD?

Completely clueless,

Rainer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rainer,

The kernel panic you report was due to not having the initrd that the liveCD depends on to provide the modules needed to boot. Thats why changing those =m to =y fixed the panic. So far so good, and in line with my original suggestion.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Any more ideas? How come even the liveCD kernel is not working if not booted from the CD? 

 Thats an excellent question, the only thing I can think of is that we are not close enough to the liveCD kernel.

Clean out your 2.6.19-r5 kernel tree again and try genkernel, which is what the liveCD kernel was made with.

It will make you an initrd too. This will be much closer to the liveCD. If it still fails, we need to compare the inird file with the one from the liveCD and possibly versions of genkernel.

It just has to be possible to reproduce what the liveCD has.

----------

## Richy

Thanks a lot,

Neddy Seagoon.. Your advices helped my to find the right kernel-options to get my cdrom-drive working again. (After a switch to a new mainboard.. with ahci)  :Smile: 

Good Luck fixing the other problems.. 

Richy

----------

## rainer

After many many many more compilations, help from some friends inside and outside the Gentoo community (thanks bwibbwz), I found an extremely simple solution: I swapped the TEAC drive against a Matsushita, and - BOOM - it works as if there had never been a problem.

Not satisfactory in terms of knowing what I'm doing but an intersting experience - and maybe intersting to know that some hardware just doesn't do the job, without telling why...

----------

